# flm./Premierefilmstreifen-Dateien öffnen unter Gimp/Paint Shop Pro usw.



## salatba (15. August 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe per Suchfunktion nach einem geeignetem Thema gesuchen, aber da fand ich nur etwas über Photoshop und Premiere.

Ich möchte die Filmstreifen-Datei, die Premiere für Photoshop generiert, unter anderen Grafikprogrammen öffnen, wie Gimp, Paint Shop Pro usw..
Kennt ihr da ein paar Möglichkeiten, wie Plug-ins oder andere Programme?


----------

